# Marconi Lodestar III DF publications



## radiotelegram (Oct 11, 2015)

CQ
I just bought a Lodestar III off a lovely old buffer in Sydney who acquired it 30 years ago from the RAAF and left it untouched in a shed until today. As you'd expect, it didn't come with ancillaries and I have no idea atm what my chances are of sourcing them or drafting substitutes. I don't need to tell any of you how marvellous it'd be to alarm the neighbours (who think I'm puddled as it is) with Italian art from the Bellini-Tosi school on my roof. I'd appreciate it if anyone can help me source Marconi publications on this model. Tks & 73s Mike Greenwood, Melbourne.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Hello Mike, don't think we ever met but I remember your name from AWA. Hope all's well. Sorry can't help with the Lodestar, my cardioid diagram's a bit wonky and my goniometer's definitely seen better days.
Best wishes. 
John Trotter.


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Lodestar I think a very long shot but have had success with old Marconi manuals on a site mods.dk which you'll have to sign up for... 
Excellent site for old amateur radio manuals..
Good luck with your search and keep us updated on the Bellini-Tosi loop on your rooftop !


----------



## radiotelegram (Oct 11, 2015)

trotterdotpom said:


> Hello Mike, don't think we ever met but I remember your name from AWA. Hope all's well. Sorry can't help with the Lodestar, my cardioid diagram's a bit wonky and my goniometer's definitely seen better days.
> Best wishes.
> John Trotter.


LOL! Same here with the cardioid/goner. Sense has always been a problem for me, too, never having been born with any. Your name rings a bell but I don't know where from -I didn't sail with AWA. I was at VIS/VIC/VIM/VIH/VIP 1981-2002, prior to that foreign flag after leaving Macaroni. Most of the last 20 years was on the Shelf, drilling, construction etc. All the best, John, and get that goner seen to.


----------



## radiotelegram (Oct 11, 2015)

R651400 said:


> Lodestar I think a very long shot but have had success with old Marconi manuals on a site mods.dk which you'll have to sign up for...
> Excellent site for old amateur radio manuals..
> Good luck with your search and keep us updated on the Bellini-Tosi loop on your rooftop !


Thanks for the tip, mate. I didn't unearth anything from them -I'll keep looking. I'll update you all on the scandalised neighbours


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

Hey Mick

Not sure if you are on Farcebook, but there is a good Macaroni page here - worth asking:

The Marconi International Marine Communications Company | and a few more including a Sentinel receiver, a Lifeguard auto alarm and a Nebula in need of some TLC | Facebook


----------



## radiotelegram (Oct 11, 2015)

Thanks for the lead mate, I don't use Faecebook socially but I have joined the odd group now and again like my 4x4 owner group. I'll get on to the MM site and see, somebody will know I bet. Btw, the old fella in Riverstone who sold it me was a man after our own hearts, he'd always wanted to be a sparky but got sidetracked and ended up an engineer (a proper one with a micrometer in his oily hands). I asked him what was next for him (he's 76) and he said 'teararse around on a Matchless 500'. Respect!


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

radiotelegram said:


> LOL! Same here with the cardioid/goner. Sense has always been a problem for me, too, never having been born with any. Your name rings a bell but I don't know where from -I didn't sail with AWA. I was at VIS/VIC/VIM/VIH/VIP 1981-2002, prior to that foreign flag after leaving Macaroni. Most of the last 20 years was on the Shelf, drilling, construction etc. All the best, John, and get that goner seen to.


Whoops, memory must be playing tricks. Good job you're not in the UK, if you put Bellini-Tosi loops on your roof there the neighbours would think you're checking on their TV licence.

John T


----------



## radiotelegram (Oct 11, 2015)

trotterdotpom said:


> Whoops, memory must be playing tricks. Good job you're not in the UK, if you put Bellini-Tosi loops on your roof there the neighbours would think you're checking on their TV licence.
> 
> John T


As a matter of fact, there are hundreds of old school Poms like me in my suburb of Melbourne. I need a black Commer van from the 60s to put their pacemakers in overdrive.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Ha ha. I reckon those detector vans were just scaremongering. They knew that everyone had a telly and they knew which addresses didn't have a licence. The van loops would have been picking up signals from all directions as soon as Coronation Street started.

John T


----------



## Dimples82 (Aug 24, 2014)

radiotelegram said:


> CQ I just bought a Lodestar III off a lovely old buffer in Sydney who acquired it 30 years ago from the RAAF and left it untouched in a shed until today. As you'd expect, it didn't come with ancillaries and I have no idea atm what my chances are of sourcing them or drafting substitutes. I don't need to tell any of you how marvellous it'd be to alarm the neighbours (who think I'm puddled as it is) with Italian art from the Bellini-Tosi school on my roof. I'd appreciate it if anyone can help me source Marconi publications on this model. Tks & 73s Mike Greenwood, Melbourne.


 I have access to some hard copy MIMCo Lodestar III handbooks (I look after the Sandford Mill Technical Library in Chelmsford, (which included many MIMCo publications and handbooks) If you can tell me what exactly you need ? I will hopefully be able to scan/photograph the relevative sheets and send them to you (Pls note the files will be big and normal mail servers wi;ll not be able to handle them), so it will be a USB stick via 'Snail Mail" Best regards RSVP


----------



## anchor down fwe (12 mo ago)

radiotelegram said:


> CQ
> I just bought a Lodestar III off a lovely old buffer in Sydney who acquired it 30 years ago from the RAAF and left it untouched in a shed until today. As you'd expect, it didn't come with ancillaries and I have no idea atm what my chances are of sourcing them or drafting substitutes. I don't need to tell any of you how marvellous it'd be to alarm the neighbours (who think I'm puddled as it is) with Italian art from the Bellini-Tosi school on my roof. I'd appreciate it if anyone can help me source Marconi publications on this model. Tks & 73s Mike Greenwood, Melbourne.







__





Marconi UK Electronics






jproc.ca









__





MARCONI LODESTAR 3 and 3D


The difference between the Lodestar 3 and 3D is the frequency coverage. For purposes of clarity, the variant designators of Roman numeral III is used interchangeably with Arabic number 3. Technology: Solid state. Variants: Lodestar, Lodestar II, Lodestar IID, Lodestar III. and Lodestar IIID...




directionfinders.jimdofree.com









__





1950 to 1980 Marine radio equipment


shaw savill and albion/white star shipping lines



shawsavillships.org









__





Marconi Parts Catalog Online – Order Now


Quote for Marconi today from your one source parts purchasing solution. Our Marconi parts catalog includes parts like 0764501305, 0764501801, 0764502255, 10QBP0231, 10QBP0234 etc.




www.afrenterprises.com




*Marconi Part Number Catalog *

AFR Enterprises, owned and operated by ASAP Semiconductor, has an extensive catalog of *Marconi* obsolete electronic components at your disposal, such as *Circuit Breaker 5 Amp, Lvd Contactor For 5811-031-00, Margi Presenter-To-Go Compact Flash For Use With Pocket Pc Handh, Do***ent Library Cd, Marconi Es-2000 System Module*. Need any parts from *Marconi*? Check out some of *Marconi* top part numbers like *256691100, 256612700, 2561-038-00, 24POS FIBER TRAY, 23576*. If you need an electronics part, chances are we have it or can find it. Submit your request for quote through our website or call in for additional info.


----------



## radiotelegram (Oct 11, 2015)

Dimples82 said:


> I have access to some hard copy MIMCo Lodestar III handbooks (I look after the Sandford Mill Technical Library in Chelmsford, (which included many MIMCo publications and handbooks) If you can tell me what exactly you need ? I will hopefully be able to scan/photograph the relative sheets and send them to you (Pls note the files will be big and normal mail servers wi;ll not be able to handle them), so it will be a USB stick via 'Snail Mail" Best regards RSVP


That's very generous of you, thank you very much for the offer. Interesting work you do. As an update -I was contacted by someone who thinks he might already have what I need and will track it down for me -if that draws a blank I'll be glad to give you a hoy. Again, much appreciated. regards Mike


----------



## radiotelegram (Oct 11, 2015)

anchor down fwe said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for the links. So much comprehensive information will be a pleasure to wander through. Kind regards, Mike.


----------



## pippin (May 13, 2008)

Hi Mike.
I am ex Marconi Marine R/O 1965-1971. Worldwide and great memories of Aussie ports.
My shack (GW4XXF) is a reconstruction of a MIMCo W/T Room of that era.
Pride of place is an OCEANSPAN VII Tx - still works on 500.
I have a set of Bellini-Tosi loops - hidden in the back garden.
If I put them on our flat garage roof they would disappear PDQ into the hands of the gypsies travellers tinkers thieving bastards s***bags who can spot valuable scrap phosphor bronze from a mile away.
I too have a LOADSTAR IIID and all the bits'n'pieces plus full manual.
If I can be of any help, just ask away.
I note you were at VIS/VIC/VIM/VIH/VIP 1981-2002 .
I worked most of the Aussie CRS: VJZ/VIL/VIG/VII/VIP/VIE/VIA/VIM/VIS/VIB//VIR/VIT/VIK
But not VID/VIO/VIN/VIH, nor VIC.
The Area Scheme was invaluable to us, so good memories of VIX/VIS/VHM + the NZ ones.
It closed just before I left Sydney in May 1971 and swallowed the anchor on arrival at Kuwait/9KK.
I would love to hear any reminiscences of your time at the CRSs.

= RGDS = BRUCE/GW4XXF


----------



## radiotelegram (Oct 11, 2015)

pippin said:


> Hi Mike.
> I am ex Marconi Marine R/O 1965-1971. Worldwide and great memories of Aussie ports.
> My shack (GW4XXF) is a reconstruction of a MIMCo W/T Room of that era.
> Pride of place is an OCEANSPAN VII Tx - still works on 500.
> ...


Hi Bruce,
Thanks for the offer, much appreciated. At this stage I am after literature, especially installation and maintenance. I realise my chances of getting the ancillaries/loops are near to zip but making do and mending is half the fun, at least that's the tosh I kid myself with. I'll pretend I didn't say that when I'm piffing it over the wall of my boat into Port Phillip Bay. Next time I'm home I'd be very interested in making a pilgrimage to your shack. For insurance purposes let's agree right now that whatever goes missing during my visit will be blamed on the caravan crime wave. I'm not sure what my reaction will be when faced with a Span 7 after so long. It'll be emotional, to borrow from Vinnie. It's time for sleep mate, I'll leave you to start nailing everything down. QSY radiotelegram at gmail 73s


----------



## pippin (May 13, 2008)

Mike - be assured that as a result of visits by other ex-R/Os every single piece of Marconi Marine gear in my shack is bolted, nay welded, to the deck, bulkhead and/or deckhead!
In addition the 'Span7 is electrically alarmed - you wouldn't want to get a belt off the 800V DC on the topcaps of those 807s would you now?!

You will have to give me an easier clue to your ADS as I did not work for GCHQ!!

Bruce
PS Today is a fortnight since I had a new port hip joint operation - only just getting over the pain. QSQ!!


----------

